# Idk if I like Audie anymore ;;



## Katarzyna (May 17, 2020)

When I found Audie on an island, I was so hype. She has been on my island for a long time now (my 6th overall resident I believe) and I was so excited to have her because i love her coloring and have always loved all the wolves. However.... I have come to absolutely Hate the "fitness" interested characters. For my JOCK, Poncho, it's okay. I love to see him getting swole, but even he doesn't work out as much as Audie. Poncho constantly sits under trees eating sandwiches and I find him in the museum looking at buff fish all the time. Bot not Audie. All she does is work out. All day, every day. She's either working out in her house, outside her house, or on the plaza. She puts on the green sporty shades and track jacket and I much prefer her cute tropical muumuu. It's gotten to the point where when I see her in her tropical muumuu I'm like SHOOK because she's always working out.... Idk what to do... I love her design so much but I feel like I never see it. I feel like her uniqueness is wasted on the fact that she's a fitness interest peppy and just spends all day working out. I worry about letting her move away because she has no amiibo so it will be very hard or very expensive to find her again if I regret my choice OTL I'm just sick of all the working out....


----------



## Jared:3 (May 17, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> When I found Audie on an island, I was so hype. She has been on my island for a long time now (my 6th overall resident I believe) and I was so excited to have her because i love her coloring and have always loved all the wolves. However.... I have come to absolutely Hate the "fitness" interested characters. For my JOCK, Poncho, it's okay. I love to see him getting swole, but even he doesn't work out as much as Audie. Poncho constantly sits under trees eating sandwiches and I find him in the museum looking at buff fish all the time. Bot not Audie. All she does is work out. All day, every day. She's either working out in her house, outside her house, or on the plaza. She puts on the green sporty shades and track jacket and I much prefer her cute tropical muumuu. It's gotten to the point where when I see her in her tropical muumuu I'm like SHOOK because she's always working out.... Idk what to do... I love her design so much but I feel like I never see it. I feel like her uniqueness is wasted on the fact that she's a fitness interest peppy and just spends all day working out. I worry about letting her move away because she has no amiibo so it will be very hard or very expensive to find her again if I regret my choice OTL I'm just sick of all the working out....


I feel you, I kicked Audie out a while ago and replaced her with Sprinkle because that's all she would do I couldn't really get attached to her since peppy villagers are kinda annoying but Sprinkle is alright!


----------



## Aliya (May 17, 2020)

I completely understand how you feel! I actually let her go recently for similar reasons. She just didn't fit the peppy personality that well imo. I love her design (excluding the green tracksuit lol), but it just wasn't enough for me to keep her. I replaced her with Bunnie and I'm much happier.


----------



## Rambo (May 17, 2020)

I thought the same. I thought it was strange that she worked out more than my jock. I don’t get the love for her at all. I think she’s kind of awful.


----------



## Katarzyna (May 17, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> I feel you, I kicked Audie out a while ago and replaced her with Sprinkle because that's all she would do I couldn't really get attached to her since peppy villagers are kinda annoying but Sprinkle is alright!



It's different for me! Peppy is my FAVORITE personality!!! I love them so much! Cookie and Flora are my favorite girl villagers in my town ;w; They just make me feel so happy whenever I talk to them, but idk Audie has really been getting on my nerves with the exercising... I LOVE Sprinkle!!!! Had her as my very first villager in my first AC game, which was NL. She's adorable and I love her ;w;


----------



## Blueskyy (May 17, 2020)

This happened to me with Audie too, and that’s ok. I found someone that wanted her. Then I got some NMT and hunted for a peppy I would like. I looked for either Ketchup or Maddie and found Ketchup in 29 tickets. It’s ok to let popular villagers go. Nobody (ok most people) feels guilty letting Truffles go. Nobody needs to feel guilty letting Audie go. They’re both pixels.


----------



## Dormire (May 17, 2020)

Sorry, she has to fulfill her destiny to become the next Jojo character. You need to be swole to become one.

Jokes aside, if her constant work-out is getting old, it's best to swap her out!


----------



## Katarzyna (May 17, 2020)

Rambo said:


> I thought the same. I thought it was strange that she worked out more than my jock. I don’t get the love for her at all. I think she’s kind of awful.



Yes I find it very strange!!! Poncho is my jock and he has fitness as his interest too, but i always find him singing in the plaza and playing with Flora as much as I find him working out. It's very confusing OTL (Also your profile pic is Iconic)

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



AndyP08 said:


> This happened to me with Audie too, and that’s ok. I found someone that wanted her. Then I got some NMT and hunted for a peppy I would like. I looked for either Ketchup or Maddie and found Ketchup in 29 tickets. It’s ok to let popular villagers go. Nobody (ok most people) feels guilty letting Truffles go. Nobody needs to feel guilty letting Audie go. They’re both pixels.



Omg! It's crazy so many people feel the same about her ;w; I feel less bad about wanting to boot her now LOL


----------



## Blueskyy (May 17, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> Yes I find it very strange!!! Poncho is my jock and he has fitness as his interest too, but i always find him singing in the plaza and playing with Flora as much as I find him working out. It's very confusing OTL (Also your profile pic is Iconic)
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020
> 
> ...


It’s just a preference. You either enjoy villagers or you don’t. Also your username reminds me of
A girl from an old ANTM season that should’ve won lol


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 17, 2020)

Fitness subtype bums me out too. I could live with the constant working out and the tracksuits, but the sporty sunglasses are an unbearable eyesore to me. Sadly, I have three fitness villagers, and aside from that I want to keep them. Sigh.


----------



## Katarzyna (May 17, 2020)

GEEBRASS said:


> Fitness subtype bums me out too. I could live with the constant working out and the tracksuits, but the sporty sunglasses are an unbearable eyesore to me. Sadly, I have three fitness villagers, and aside from that I want to keep them. Sigh.



I agree ;; The sporty shades ruin Audie's whole look since she's so pretty... I don't mind Poncho wearing them because he's my jock. I think he looks snazzy B)


----------



## Hikari (May 17, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> When I found Audie on an island, I was so hype. She has been on my island for a long time now (my 6th overall resident I believe) and I was so excited to have her because i love her coloring and have always loved all the wolves. However.... I have come to absolutely Hate the "fitness" interested characters. For my JOCK, Poncho, it's okay. I love to see him getting swole, but even he doesn't work out as much as Audie. Poncho constantly sits under trees eating sandwiches and I find him in the museum looking at buff fish all the time. Bot not Audie. All she does is work out. All day, every day. She's either working out in her house, outside her house, or on the plaza. She puts on the green sporty shades and track jacket and I much prefer her cute tropical muumuu. It's gotten to the point where when I see her in her tropical muumuu I'm like SHOOK because she's always working out.... Idk what to do... I love her design so much but I feel like I never see it. I feel like her uniqueness is wasted on the fact that she's a fitness interest peppy and just spends all day working out. I worry about letting her move away because she has no amiibo so it will be very hard or very expensive to find her again if I regret my choice OTL I'm just sick of all the working out....



Haha I have the same issue as you, we even both have Poncho lol. I just went ahead and sold her to someone else that would like her more than I would, as I would hate to keep her and not like her haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 17, 2020)

The excessive working out is something I've noticed!  All my other villagers are singing, playing, looking at flowers, and doing casual yoga while Audie pumps iron in the plaza.  It doesn't bother me enough to kick her out, or maybe I'm just too attached to her to even consider it, but I do wish she'd do other activities besides that lol.


----------



## lieryl (May 17, 2020)

yeah i traded audie for raymond because she only worked out :c her easter egg was so cute and i was so happy to find her on an island but her workout sunglasses were not it for me ;c the person i gave her to enjoys her appreciation for fitness though so it all worked out!


----------



## Katarzyna (May 17, 2020)

Hikari said:


> Haha I have the same issue as you, we even both have Poncho lol. I just went ahead and sold her to someone else that would like her more than I would, as I would hate to keep her and not like her haha


OMG PONCHO!!!! I adore him. Like, I have never liked jocks, and he was one of my starters, and bears are my favorite animals in the world and I am so so so so so so attached to him now. I just think he's the cutest thing in the world like his smile makes my day and his cute expression ;;;;; when he sings or zoomies I love it and when it stretches and works out it's so funny to me because he looks like he's trying so hard but he's still so small and round ;;; Besides Dom, he's the only jock I'll ever like. I LOVE him ;;;;;

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The excessive working out is something I've noticed!  All my other villagers are singing, playing, looking at flowers, and doing casual yoga while Audie pumps iron in the plaza.  It doesn't bother me enough to kick her out, or maybe I'm just too attached to her to even consider it, but I do wish she'd do other activities besides that lol.


Yeah exactly! I think I've probably noticed it a lot more because my jock is a fitness type too and even he doesn't work out that much LOL


----------



## Etown20 (May 17, 2020)

Same! The eyes are one of the most expressive features of most villagers, so to see her wearing sunglasses so often is kind of a bummer. I've considered letting her go, but if I change my mind later, I feel like it would be a chore to get her back since she doesn't have an amiibo.


----------



## Hikari (May 17, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> OMG PONCHO!!!! I adore him. Like, I have never liked jocks, and he was one of my starters, and bears are my favorite animals in the world and I am so so so so so so attached to him now. I just think he's the cutest thing in the world like his smile makes my day and his cute expression ;;;;; when he sings or zoomies I love it and when it stretches and works out it's so funny to me because he looks like he's trying so hard but he's still so small and round ;;; Besides Dom, he's the only jock I'll ever like. I LOVE him ;;;;;
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020
> 
> ...



ahh i love him so much too!! he's be my fave since I was a kid playing the GCN version, so needless to say I'm super attached to him too!! i haven't seen him sing yet (i imagine that VERY cute) but i do agree that him attempting to workout is both hilarious and adorable! (and he's certainly one of the cutest jocks, he's so round haha). im very glad to find other poncho fans tho, they're kinda hard to find, he needs more recognition for his cuteness!!


----------



## Katarzyna (May 17, 2020)

Hikari said:


> ahh i love him so much too!! he's be my fave since I was a kid playing the GCN version, so needless to say I'm super attached to him too!! i haven't seen him sing yet (i imagine that VERY cute) but i do agree that him attempting to workout is both hilarious and adorable! (and he's certainly one of the cutest jocks, he's so round haha). im very glad to find other poncho fans tho, they're kinda hard to find, he needs more recognition for his cuteness!!



I totally agree omg ;;;; The other day he was doing zoomies with Flora in the plaza and my hEART. exploded. I have only seen him sing a few times, but I recorded all the times >:3c Also have pics of him having tea in the plaza with some others as well as sleeping under trees ;w; He's neighbors with Flora in my town and even though I built him an entire gym, he is always sitting in the lawn chairs under her palm tree eating food. I. Love. Him.


----------



## Hikari (May 17, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> I totally agree omg ;;;; The other day he was doing zoomies with Flora in the plaza and my hEART. exploded. I have only seen him sing a few times, but I recorded all the times >:3c Also have pics of him having tea in the plaza with some others as well as sleeping under trees ;w; He's neighbors with Flora in my town and even though I built him an entire gym, he is always sitting in the lawn chairs under her palm tree eating food. I. Love. Him.



ugh that sounds so adorable!! my poncho loves doing the zoomies too, usually with stitches and boots (his jock friend lol). he also loves eating food too, tho he usually does it near my picnic area as i lack a tea area (might make one, thanks for the inspo lol)!!


----------



## moon_child (May 17, 2020)

Hello I’m another one of those who had Audie and let her go. I thought her design was super gorgeous so I was ecstatic to find her on a mystery tour and invited her over. Once on my island though, I started having doubts on keeping her. The exercise didn’t really bother me too much. Rather, I had a hard time connecting with her because she’s a peppy but doesn’t look like it because she’s a wolf. The feeling is like seeing a sophisticated woman then she starts acting like an airhead. It doesn’t connect very well. So I let her go. Now my peppy is Merry and I couldn’t get enough of her. She’s soooo funny. I always laugh at her antics because as annoying as that personality is, it just fits her design so well that instead of finding it annoying, I find it amusing. Lol. That silly personality matches her equally silly face and I just can’t take her seriously. She makes my island way more alive than ever.


----------



## Katarzyna (May 17, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Hello I’m another one of those who had Audie and let her go. I thought her design was super gorgeous so I was ecstatic to find her on a mystery tour and invited her over. Once on my island though, I started having doubts on keeping her. The exercise didn’t really bother me too much. Rather, I had a hard time connecting with her because she’s a peppy but doesn’t look like it because she’s a wolf. The feeling is like seeing a sophisticated woman then she starts acting like an airhead. It doesn’t connect very well. So I let her go. Now my peppy is Merry and I couldn’t get enough of her. She’s soooo funny. I always laugh at her antics because as annoying as that personality is, it just fits her design so well that instead of finding it annoying, I find it amusing. Lol. That silly personality matches her equally silly face and I just can’t take her seriously. She makes my island way more alive than ever.



Aww that's so great about Merry!! I personally love the peppy personality, but I do agree with what you're saying about the wolf look not matching the peppy type. My other peppys Cookie and Flora are honestly perfect. Flora's expression gives me serious "head empty" vibes, and I love the heart shape on her face and just her being a flamingo and pink and adorable. Cookie has them big ol UWU eyes so she's in, but yeah that observation about Audie really makes sense to me.


----------



## swifterly (May 17, 2020)

I like Audie a lot but she gave me her pic a bit ago and I'm considering letting her go. I was so excited to find her on my 7th ticket - i wasn't even looking for her in particular, just for a fun villager in general. I love that she's a peppy wolf and in general I think it would be great if every species had one of each personality... but the wolf model really does make some things awkward. Like her double hands waving emote. Her jaws are just hanging open and its like... wut.

I actually like the neon shades she wears jshdjfj but that tracksuit is godawful. I've given her cute clothes in her color and style and she barely ever wears them. In general she seems less active and interactive as part of the island life than the others. Like you said, she works out even more than my actual jock, Kid Cat. I'll find him fishing, wandering the island, in the plaza... Audie is a hermit. She's so isolated from the rest of the town I can only assume she has severe social anxiety. Always in her house, working out near her house, working out near the beach... I can't remember the last time I saw her in a shop or the museum. It's kind of sad jshdjfjf?? I don't *think* there's been anything in the datamines to indicate that certain villagers have the subtype more intensely than others but like,,, maybe it interacts with the peppy programming in some weird ways is all I can think to say because it seems like everyone who has her says she's like this.

So yeah, I've been considering letting her go but I am also worried about regretting it. She would be so hard to come by again. And there's a lot about her I do like... she's so unique, even the fact that she's supposed to be a fox, I love foxes ;w; There are a couple other peppies I'd be interested having on my island and I don't think I can stand more than one of the personality at a time though, I'm so torn honestlyyyyy


----------



## kojuuro (May 17, 2020)

Yeah I found her on a NMT island as well and when she was on my island, I had no idea just how much she would work out.  She literally works out more than the jocks do and it's kinda crazy since it's like all she does.  My sister had her as a dreamie so I didn't have her on my island for long but man literally all day, every day nothing but working out.  Not that it's bad or anything but I was wondering if she was the wrong personality at some point.


----------



## carackobama (May 17, 2020)

if you’re not feeling her as much as you wanted to there’s no reason to feel bad about swapping her out! follow your heart


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 17, 2020)

I kind of have that feeling too. All I see her do is work out and maybe sweep her doorstep. My previous peppy Agent S was a much better peppy than Audie but it's tough because I still like her! That being said, if she doesn't fit your island, she doesn't fit! No need to force a puzzle piece into a spot it shouldn't go


----------



## John Wick (May 17, 2020)

I dislike sport intensely, so jocks and fitness freaks annoy me.

I don't like that all the villagers are constantly exercising - just like PC.

I wish they would remove this, as seeing Wolfgang doing squat thrusts or water dancing, or whatever he's attempting to do, is more pathetic than when they reduced him to asking if I preferred spaghetti or mac and cheese in New Leaf.

Sorry for the rant, I just really dislike anything sports related.


----------



## brockbrock (May 17, 2020)

She works out significantly more than my jock does, which is indeed beginning to bother me. I love her design so it's a great shame. I might give in and let Bubbles finally have her chance if/when Audie asks to move, but I haven't decided and I'll cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## Solio (May 17, 2020)

Not gonna lie, thats a pretty shallow reason to dislike Audie. 
Id understand if it was her looks, personality or house, but just because she is sporty she's not girly enough anymore? Wow...


----------



## swifterly (May 17, 2020)

Solio said:


> Not gonna lie, thats a pretty shallow reason to dislike Audie.
> Id understand if it was her looks, personality or house, but just because she is sporty she's not girly enough anymore? Wow...



No one said it was because it made her not girly enough lol. It's just depressing to see her do nothing else


----------



## HavocSource (May 17, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> It’s ok to let popular villagers go.


Well do you mean i can kick Raymond without feeling guilty?


----------



## starlightsong (May 17, 2020)

senbeiiscool said:


> I kind of have that feeling too. All I see her do is work out and maybe sweep her doorstep. My previous peppy Agent S was a much better peppy than Audie but it's tough because I still like her! That being said, if she doesn't fit your island, she doesn't fit! No need to force a puzzle piece into a spot it shouldn't go


That’s actually kinda strange that you say that because I looked it up and Agent S also has the fitness hobby, so why didn’t she work out constantly and even more than your jocks like people say Audie does? This makes me wonder if something weird is up with Audie specifically lol.

Editing this to add that it’s also strange to me that she would work out more than a jock who actually has the fitness hobby. Some jocks have the play hobby or another one so they won’t work out quite as much (for example Bam and Dom like to play and Sprocket likes music), but two villagers who are both into fitness should be more equal in their exercising habit it seems like. I’m now wondering if there’s something in the code I haven’t heard about like that some villagers who like fitness will work out 20% more, others who have it will work out 50% more, and so on... or, again, if something is just up with Audie in particular.


----------



## BalloonFight (May 17, 2020)

I feel that with Audie. I was excited to find her on an island, and instantly took her. She does *constantly* work out near the plaza, nearly every day. She kind of makes up for it when she gives you a present randomly and says "Boom, Prezzie!", which is pretty funny imo


----------



## Sencha (May 17, 2020)

I actually don't agree, I love that she's working out! One thing that always bothered me with peppy (even though I absolutely love them) is that they want to be famous, but never seem to put in any effort to do it. I feel like Audie is working hard to become something like a k/j-pop star, where you have to dance a lot, so she's working out to be able to do that, and her passion is admirable really! I have two peppys right now, and I love them more because they are different, Audie works out, and Felicity is way more into fashion, so that way I don't get bored of having the same personality type


----------



## Sloom (May 17, 2020)

anyone else think Dom and Audie should switch personalities? I know personalities are gender locked (for some reason) but i mean come on

Dom is very _not _jock, and literally everyone thought he was a peppy villager when they saw him in the trailer footage and the decal art. people even went as far to say it was confirmed that the starting villagers aren't always Jock and Uchi because they saw somebody started with him and refused to believe he's jock. that's how unjock this guy is

and Audie is just such a jock with her constant gotdamn bodybuilding. it's perfect


----------



## Blink. (May 17, 2020)

I honestly don't mind her working out. I find it even funnier when you give her outfits and then she starts working out in them. But if you're not satisfied OP, then go get satisfied and kick her out! You definitely need a change c:


----------



## kasane (May 17, 2020)

audie seems cool but she is just a little bit too bright for me so i never ended up getting her


----------



## Blueskyy (May 17, 2020)

HavocSource said:


> Well do you mean i can kick Raymond without feeling guilty?


Yes. Make sure to make a thread about it..


----------



## Misuzurin (May 17, 2020)

I don't mind her working out that much. I mean to be the first pop star/fashion designer/DIY guru you need to be in decent shape right? XD I do miss Bunnie but I think Audie is alright. P.S. Bunnie works out all the time too. Mostly aerobic stuff though.


----------



## jiojiop (May 17, 2020)

My friend has Audie and it's really jarring to see her in the sports shades. It removes the white sunglasses from her head and hides her eyes. I don't think I've seen a single other villager put on sunglasses to work out. It's a strange design choice to be sure. I remember my friend asking if she'll ever go back to her normal outfit after a few days playing lol


----------



## jokk (May 17, 2020)

haha yes i get this. i had audie for a while and i hated when she put on her workout clothes


----------



## meggiewes (May 17, 2020)

It is perfectly ok not to like a villager. Not everyone has to like the same thing. My peppy (Bianca) is pretty fitness-obsessed too, but I think it adorable with her. It reminds me of Honoka from Love Live, but I get that it isn't for everyone. I do find it a bit amusing that she is the one who spread the yoga craze through my island a few weeks ago and that she works out more often than Tank, my resident jock.

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



moon_child said:


> Hello I’m another one of those who had Audie and let her go. I thought her design was super gorgeous so I was ecstatic to find her on a mystery tour and invited her over. Once on my island though, I started having doubts on keeping her. The exercise didn’t really bother me too much. Rather, I had a hard time connecting with her because she’s a peppy but doesn’t look like it because she’s a wolf. The feeling is like seeing a sophisticated woman then she starts acting like an airhead. It doesn’t connect very well. So I let her go.



Now that that is said, I can't unsee the connection between Audie and the ditsy female protagonist's friend in romantic comedies!


----------



## Mello (May 17, 2020)

No complaints here. Be glad the villagers even _do_ anything at all. In New Leaf they were basically walking mannequins.


----------



## Figment (May 17, 2020)

Sloom said:


> anyone else think Dom and Audie should switch personalities? I know personalities are gender locked (for some reason) but i mean come on



No. I mean, yes, they do totally seem like they have switched personalities, but I like Dom's more laid back, playful personality. It makes him seem like he's less "ALL ABOUT THE MUSCLES!" than some jocks (even if, yes, he does talk about them and working out). He's cute and pink and fluffy too so he fits better with towns that have a more pastel aesthetic. I think he's a somewhat better choice for people who don't usually care for jocks.

I can see how it would be annoying to expect one thing and get another, but I appreciate that there are some characters that are against type.

I think one thing that's especially jarring about Audie is that _*all*_ Audie's are fitness based and that's against her physical appearance and personality type so it -really- stands out. If only her primary hobby could be randomized (some Audies would be mostly into fitness, some would mostly sing, some mostly play, etc.) I think that would be a better middle ground. After all, an Audie on one person's island isn't the exact Audie on another person's island. At least, it doesn't seem like it should be that way.


----------



## Aliya (May 17, 2020)

Sloom said:


> anyone else think Dom and Audie should switch personalities? I know personalities are gender locked (for some reason) but i mean come on
> 
> Dom is very _not _jock, and literally everyone thought he was a peppy villager when they saw him in the trailer footage and the decal art. people even went as far to say it was confirmed that the starting villagers aren't always Jock and Uchi because they saw somebody started with him and refused to believe he's jock. that's how unjock this guy is
> 
> and Audie is just such a jock with her constant gotdamn bodybuilding. it's perfect



I agree! When I first saw Dom (prior to the names of the new villagers being revealed), I thought he would be peppy based on his happy pink face and smile. I was a little disappointed when I found out he was a jock since I usually don't like jocks at all (he's changed me though ngl).

I honestly thought Audie was snooty at first look based on the eyeshadow and sunglasses. I'd be all for personalities not being locked to each gender in future games or at least the fitness interest be toned down a bit if the villager isn't a jock.


----------



## telluric (May 17, 2020)

I agree honestly. I fell in love with her design early on and eventually got her in a trade (luckily didnt have to pay too much). I got kinda disappointed when she was only giving me dialogue I had heard from my other peppy villager, Pate (which of course, is to be expected). So that kinda put me off of her. I'm also not a big fan of her interior, tbh. I'm pretty keen on keeping Pate for a while, if not have her as a permanent resident, so I might let Audie go at some point.


----------



## Rasha (May 17, 2020)

This is the same case with Lobo in my island who works out 24/7, I love him regardless of what he chooses to do. I do see your point though, Audie looks great in her default clothing


----------



## moon_child (May 17, 2020)

Solio said:


> Not gonna lie, thats a pretty shallow reason to dislike Audie.
> Id understand if it was her looks, personality or house, but just because she is sporty she's not girly enough anymore? Wow...



It’s not because she’s not girly enough. It’s more like she’s not peppy enough. And she is supposed to be a peppy as that is her personality.


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 17, 2020)

Guess I'm in the minority who likes Audie being all sporty despite never having her in my town.

It makes her very different and less boring compared to almost every other (especially peppy) villager IMO and it's not like she doesn't act peppy anymore? She has the natural peppy dialogue like every other peppy.

Also I don't see why alot of the AC fans hate fitness, do you guys not work out/go outside before the virus?

edit; also if anyone plans to get rid of their audie PM me lol ill pay


----------



## lolli8223 (May 17, 2020)

I don’t like her perma sunglasses. The only animal that gets a pass from me for having permanent clothing is Snake bc ninja bunny. Even then I feel restricted to only giving him dark clothing so it kinda matches still.

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



jiojiop said:


> My friend has Audie and it's really jarring to see her in the sports shades. It removes the white sunglasses from her head and hides her eyes. *I don't think I've seen a single other villager put on sunglasses to work out.* It's a strange design choice to be sure. I remember my friend asking if she'll ever go back to her normal outfit after a few days playing lol



Buck does for sure, I think he looks handsome in his shades! I can’t recall if any of my others do, I don’t think so though.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 17, 2020)

I think only the ones with fitness interest wear sunglasses. But yes I’ve been amiiboing in other peppy villagers each day and I’m eventually planning on kicking Audie. I like her design but she shouldn’t be peppy and I can’t connect with her because nothing about her screams peppy AND SHE’S ALWAYS WORKING OUT. She should’ve been sisterly.


----------



## Katarzyna (May 17, 2020)

Solio said:


> Not gonna lie, thats a pretty shallow reason to dislike Audie.
> Id understand if it was her looks, personality or house, but just because she is sporty she's not girly enough anymore? Wow...



Lol how could you even find a way to make what I said offensive to you... The internet knows no bounds. In my Animal Video Game about Video Game Animals, I like them to be cute and interactive and fun. All Audie does is work out and Yes, her sporty shades aren't cute IN MY OPINION. This entire thread is just Opinions on a Video Game about Animals. There's no need to be offended... Seriously. I never said I disliked her either. I am just getting tired of her on my island. I'm allowed to do that I think? Geez.


----------



## Rabirin (May 17, 2020)

I’m the same way tbh, all my Audie ever does is work out and i’m considering letting her go bc i’m starting to prefer Ketchup over her. I think i’m gonna give her a while and see if she grows on me before potentially kicking her out, since she recently moved in. I agree though, her design is really nice and it’s a shame she’s always wearing shades that cover up her eye makeup. I also agree that Audie’s personality should’ve been sisterly instead, maybe that’s why I have trouble liking her as much as I like my other peppy.


----------



## Katarzyna (May 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> My friend has Audie and it's really jarring to see her in the sports shades. It removes the white sunglasses from her head and hides her eyes. I don't think I've seen a single other villager put on sunglasses to work out. It's a strange design choice to be sure. I remember my friend asking if she'll ever go back to her normal outfit after a few days playing lol


Only the fitness interested ones wear sporty shades! My Poncho does too! I think he looks snazzy in them B)

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



Senshi said:


> I’m the same way tbh, all my Audie ever does is work out and i’m considering letting her go bc i’m starting to prefer Ketchup over her. I think i’m gonna give her a while and see if she grows on me before potentially kicking her out, since she recently moved in. I agree though, her design is really nice and it’s a shame she’s always wearing shades that cover up her eye makeup. I also agree that Audie’s personality should’ve been sisterly instead, maybe that’s why I have trouble liking her as much as I like my other peppy.


I don't even like uchi personality, but I totally agree that Audie would've been a better one than a peppy OTL maybe then I would actually have an uchi on my island lol!


----------



## sfelix (May 17, 2020)

Wait, is this a thing? I thought all villagers of a particular type behaved the same.

I've only had one jock character so far, Dom, and I saw him working out a grand total of once.


----------



## Katarzyna (May 17, 2020)

sfelix said:


> Wait, is this a thing? I thought all villagers of a particular type behaved the same.
> 
> I've only had one jock character so far, Dom, and I saw him working out a grand total of once.


Yes it is a thing! Each villager, regardless of their personality type, has an interest subtype. The 6 subtypes are play, music, fitness, nature, fashion, and education. Most jocks are either fitness or play and Dom happens to be play, which means he spends a lot of time zooming around the island being generally cute. I had Dom for a little while when I was saving him for a friend and yeah he worked out like once (and he looked like he hated it). Audie is a fitness subtype of peppy so she works out All The Time. You can tell when villagers are fitness types because when they work out they will wear sporty shades.


----------



## sfelix (May 17, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> Yes it is a thing! Each villager, regardless of their personality type, has an interest subtype. The 6 subtypes are play, music, fitness, nature, fashion, and education. Most jocks are either fitness or play and Dom happens to be play, which means he spends a lot of time zooming around the island being generally cute. I had Dom for a little while when I was saving him for a friend and yeah he worked out like once (and he looked like he hated it). Audie is a fitness subtype of peppy so she works out All The Time. You can tell when villagers are fitness types because when they work out they will wear sporty shades.


I did not know this, but it does explain why I have 4 normal characters who behave differently... thanks for the info, gonna read up on this now!


----------



## Katarzyna (May 17, 2020)

sfelix said:


> I did not know this, but it does explain why I have 4 normal characters who behave differently... thanks for the info, gonna read up on this now!


Here's the* google doc* I use to find out everyone's interests, faves colors, and fave styles!


----------



## Misuzurin (May 17, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> Here's the* google doc* I use to find out everyone's interests, faves colors, and fave styles!



Oh thanks so much for linking this. This explains a lot. Bunnie's interest is fashion but she still was stretching all over the place most of the time. But she did not wear sunglasses like Goose and Audie do. Interesting. I noticed my Fauna and Alice act very differently though. Fauna is usually wandering around or hanging out with Erik. Alice tends to be by herself looking at flowers with a magnifying glass. So it seems Educators and Nature enthusiasts are at the very least very different.


----------



## Katarzyna (May 17, 2020)

Misuzurin said:


> Oh thanks so much for linking this. This explains a lot. Though I still think Peppy types workout a lot regardless in comparison to other female villagers. Bunnie's interest is fashion but she still was stretching all over the place most of the time. But she did not wear sunglasses like Goose and Audie do. Interesting. I noticed my Fauna and Alice act very differently though. Fauna is usually wandering around or hanging out with Erik. Alice tends to be by herself looking at flowers with a magnifying glass. So it seems Educators and Nature enthusiasts are at the very least very different.


I have three peppys and I can say that I have seen Flora not work out a single time, and Cookie has done yoga stretches like... twice LOL. Audie works out enough for my whole island I guess


----------



## Misuzurin (May 17, 2020)

Hobbies
					

Hobbies are pastimes that the villagers in the player's town may take up to occupy their time. Hobbies include walking, fossil collecting, bug catching, fishing, fashion, gardening, and home improvement. Hobbies affect villagers in many ways—their conversations vary, the content of their homes...




					animalcrossing.fandom.com
				



If anyone wants to learn more about hobbies. 

And yeah I edited my post after reading up on it a bit and thinking about how the rest of my villagers act. I'll see how Monique acts once I get her here. Her interest is fashion, it might be this type still likes to exercise but not to the extent that those with fitness do.


----------



## Strong Badam (May 17, 2020)

Misuzurin said:


> Hobbies
> 
> 
> Hobbies are pastimes that the villagers in the player's town may take up to occupy their time. Hobbies include walking, fossil collecting, bug catching, fishing, fashion, gardening, and home improvement. Hobbies affect villagers in many ways—their conversations vary, the content of their homes...
> ...


Hey this is super interesting, thanks for linking! Is there a list of which villager has which hobby yet?


----------



## Neechan (May 17, 2020)

How do you think Peppies get rid of all that excess energy xD


----------



## swifterly (May 17, 2020)

Strong Badam said:


> Hey this is super interesting, thanks for linking! Is there a list of which villager has which hobby yet?



yes


----------



## Misuzurin (May 17, 2020)

Strong Badam said:


> Hey this is super interesting, thanks for linking! Is there a list of which villager has which hobby yet?


If you go to their wiki page it will say their hobby in the opening paragraph or two at the top.


----------



## sfelix (May 17, 2020)

Misuzurin said:


> Oh thanks so much for linking this. This explains a lot. Bunnie's interest is fashion but she still was stretching all over the place most of the time. But she did not wear sunglasses like Goose and Audie do. Interesting. I noticed my Fauna and Alice act very differently though. Fauna is usually wandering around or hanging out with Erik. Alice tends to be by herself looking at flowers with a magnifying glass. So it seems Educators and Nature enthusiasts are at the very least very different.


Well I have not had a single fitness villager on my island yet, but I have noticed Pate whose interest is fashion also works out a lot. Actually I think I have seen every single villager working out pretty regularly except for Poppy and Dom... even Bob works out!


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 17, 2020)

Who? I dont think they needed another wolf so similar to freya


----------



## AquaMarie (May 17, 2020)

I admit I don't love Audie working out, but I've decided to get over it. All of this dislike for her is giving me an even bigger soft spot for her.  I don't even love the fitness trait on Jocks, I prefer "play" jocks. Honestly the worst part for me is the sporty shades...I wish her workout outfit was designed better.  

I have her living on the beach and I plan to decorate around it with surfboards, beach furniture and a little tiki stall.  She's just going to be my sporty, energetic beach girl who has been surfing and hanging out at the beach her whole life, but dreams of being famous.


----------



## Fisher (May 17, 2020)

Honestly I don’t mind her working out that much, sure I wish she wouldn’t wear the sunglasses and track suit but it isn’t that big of a deal, she usually changes back pretty quick on my island.

I also think peppy personality fits her pretty well, couldn’t see her being any other personality imo.


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

didn't know audie was pretty popular when i found her on my first mystery island. i much prefer her tropical side instead of her 'constantly working-out' getup!! i let her go and replaced her with a random villager (roald, who i adored but let go) ; ^ ;


----------



## Katarzyna (May 17, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> I admit I don't love Audie working out, but I've decided to get over it. All of this dislike for her is giving me an even bigger soft spot for her.  I don't even love the fitness trait on Jocks, I prefer "play" jocks. Honestly the worst part for me is the sporty shades...I wish her workout outfit was designed better.
> 
> I have her living on the beach and I plan to decorate around it with surfboards, beach furniture and a little tiki stall.  She's just going to be my sporty, energetic beach girl who has been surfing and hanging out at the beach her whole life, but dreams of being famous.


I made her a private beach on mine and she never interacts with it ;;;;; makes me sad bc I put a lot of work into it OTL


----------



## AquaMarie (May 17, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> I made her a private beach on mine and she never interacts with it ;;;;; makes me sad bc I put a lot of work into it OTL



Aww, that's disappointing 

I haven't done much yet,  but she does sit in these chairs by her house sometimes. 



Spoiler












Spoiler


----------



## Nodokana (May 17, 2020)

You do you. As long as you're happy with your choices have at it! 

I have Audie and I don't mind her. As what others have said I'm not a fan when she sports her green track jacket and glasses--it doesn't fit her.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 17, 2020)

I just replaced Audie and feel no regret. She’s cute but I realized I can’t stand the fitness types and she was that to the extreme. Too many cute peppy villagers to stress over one.


----------



## victoriae350 (May 17, 2020)

Audie was one of my first three mystery island finds. She was great for a while. But I got sick of her xD So she has to leave. But that's okay! She found a good home with a friend! And I eventually found Ozzie (HE IS SO CUTE OMIGOSH).


----------



## Dreamcloud (May 18, 2020)

I don't love her as much as I did at the start. I don't mind the constant working out too much but she's got the basic peppy furniture on mine and doesn't seem to want to swap it with anything I give her.


----------



## LunarMako (May 18, 2020)

I have never had her, so I can't say much about her specifically. I typically love the Jock characters though because I find them usually have a bit more personality then others. Mine don't seen to work out as much. If anything the one on my island I notice working out the most is probably Merengue, and shes a normal. Haha. 

I am actually town on Judy. I know. SHOCKER. She has got to the the cutest villager of all. But so far shes been more bring then the rest. So far the only time I have talked to her is when I had to talk to her. She never comes to me for anything. And if I use any emotions towards here, she literally just smiles. Like if I greet a villager with a wave, THEY HAVE ALL WAVED BACK, except Judy. It's so werid. I like her, but I am not in love with her. Which is unfortunate.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 18, 2020)

im having this issue with rodeo. im not sure what his sub personality is but half of the time he is in his fitness outfit and it looks really ugly on him in contrast to how cute his normal outfit is.


----------



## stiney (May 18, 2020)

Hikari said:


> ahh i love him so much too!! he's be my fave since I was a kid playing the GCN version, so needless to say I'm super attached to him too!! i haven't seen him sing yet (i imagine that VERY cute) but i do agree that him attempting to workout is both hilarious and adorable! (and he's certainly one of the cutest jocks, he's so round haha). im very glad to find other poncho fans tho, they're kinda hard to find, he needs more recognition for his cuteness!!


His Jock-ness initially turned me off to him but he grew on me--I had him in NL and he is so wee and adorable that now I laugh when he's talking about being swole or whatever.


----------



## swifterly (May 18, 2020)

soundgarden said:


> im having this issue with rodeo. im not sure what his sub personality is but half of the time he is in his fitness outfit and it looks really ugly on him in contrast to how cute his normal outfit is.



rodeo also has the fitness interest. i had him for awhile and i actually liked it because it was such a contrast to other lazies but the fitness interest can get annoying after awhile lol


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 18, 2020)

i just got her! im actully pretty happy!


----------



## BambieTheMayor (May 18, 2020)

Honestly I love watching my villagers work out, especially if its their subpersonality. It really makes them more indepth. I personally don't find it much of a problem, but if it bothers you that much it might be best to get rid of her. At least you could try and sell her or something so you could earn some NMT.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 18, 2020)

swifterly said:


> rodeo also has the fitness interest. i had him for awhile and i actually liked it because it was such a contrast to other lazies but the fitness interest can get annoying after awhile lol



ah, that makes sense. i think the interest is cool but the shades on him are just....lol. they dont look right on his head. i wonder if theres a way to change it


----------



## spaceapple (May 18, 2020)

“I find him in the museum looking at buff fish all the time.”

Bahahaha!


----------



## Laureline (May 18, 2020)

It does kinda bother me seeing her doing so much of it too. But are there peppy villagers who don’t work out as much as her?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 19, 2020)

It's okay to end up not liking a villager! That happens sometimes, she may not have been the villager for you in the end and that's okay, you had the experience to learn from later on. I'm surprised that she works out so much though, I have a jock villager that does that too and I don't see him doing that all the time.  

I wish you luck in finding someone you like!


----------



## Balbanes (May 19, 2020)

I was thinking the same today, thinking about replacing her, but then I logged on and I had a letter from her saying how she loved being my friend and I almost cried 

I’m never replacing any of my villagers


----------



## Blueskyy (May 19, 2020)

I moved her out a while ago and went searching for Murphy on mystery islands. I found him quickly but Audie was on island number 2. She won’t stay away!

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Laureline said:


> It does kinda bother me seeing her doing so much of it too. But are there peppy villagers who don’t work out as much as her?


I have Ketchup. She doesn’t. She likes to run around and play with Reneigh, Dom and Bones. They all have goofy smiling faces like they’re 5.


----------



## kayleee (May 19, 2020)

I didn't know villagers had a subpersonality type, that's kind of cool that personalities have more variation. Is there a guide for villager sub-personalities? I want to know what my villagers are lol


----------



## Ras (May 19, 2020)

She was in the museum for a while. I came back and went through every room to find her and she had left. I found her in her house working out at 1am. Haha. I love her so much. It just brings a smile to my face to see this beautiful, sunny wolfie on my island. She's my smart girl and is always in the museum.


----------

